# Pregnancy or false ? Negative ultra sound at 25 days.



## Misiabear85 (May 3, 2021)

Good evening everyone I need some help 
My dogs tied together 14 times in 7 days they live together I am looking for some help. My girl has been on and off food since the 21 day mark. 
I took her for an ultra sound they said. No pups. But I feel like she is. She is off her food almost every morning. Only eats at night she is very tired. She would be about 32 days today 33 tomorrow. Her tummy is hard and has increased in size since last week. No milk production as of yet but the last two days her teats are now turning pink. She’s always been a skinny girl with a nice tuck. She’s grown a big it is noticeable. I will attach last weeks picture and yesterday’s. I’m just wondering this is her very first litter. From the side she doesn’t look pregnant. But when she’s on her back she does. 
again ultra sound said no pups but she does have another one on May 10th. Can anyone let me know if they’ve had similar experience with this ? *














*


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Do you have a good reproductive Vet in your area?
Typically you wait until after day 30 to ultrasound to confirm but this may depend on your vets skill to read and find a possible single pup. Counting days starts at ovulation not ties. What day are you using to determine how far along she is?


----------



## Misiabear85 (May 3, 2021)

Saphire said:


> Do you have a good reproductive Vet in your area?
> Typically you wait until after day 30 to ultrasound to confirm but this may depend on your vets skill to read and find a possible single pup. Counting days starts at ovulation not ties. What day are you using to determine how far along she is?


 Hey thank you for responding !!! 
I am using her last tie. As they tied three times as she seemed to want it the most that day
I do not know her ovulation day. I am taking her to a reproductive vet on May 10th. 
so anything before 30 days could have been a false read?


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Misiabear85 said:


> Hey thank you for responding !!!
> I am using her last tie. As they tied three times as she seemed to want it the most that day
> I do not know her ovulation day. I am taking her to a reproductive vet on May 10th.
> so anything before 30 days could have been a false read?


What day was the last day of ties, counting from start of heat cycle.
Glad you have appt with repro vet. If one puppy, can easily be a c-section.


----------



## Misiabear85 (May 3, 2021)

Saphire said:


> What day was the last day of ties, counting from start of heat cycle.
> Glad you have appt with repro vet. If one puppy, can easily be a c-section.


March 31st was the last 3 ties that day 
First day was the 25th and every day after till the 31st they tied once. Last day was 3 times.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Misiabear85 said:


> March 31st was the last 3 ties that day
> First day was the 25th and every day after till the 31st they tied once. Last day was 3 times.


I’d be surprised if she isn’t pregnant but there is the possibility. My schipperke will stand for breeding from day 1 to day 30. She typically ovulates on day 12-15.
Hopefully your reproductive vet can give you a better idea of due date.


----------



## Misiabear85 (May 3, 2021)

Saphire said:


> I’d be surprised if she isn’t pregnant but there is the possibility. My schipperke will stand for breeding from day 1 to day 30. She typically ovulates on day 12-15.
> Hopefully your reproductive vet can give you a better idea of due date.


 Thank you so much. I am so greatfull you took the time to help me out. You have been so much help. I’ve been worrying so much. 
ultrasounds can be wrong before 30 days?


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I know from experience ultrasounds can be unreliable. My friend took her bitch to the reproductive vet at the university for an ultrasound. You couldn't have asked for anyone more experienced to do the ultrasound. She said she was going to have a small litter, maybe 3 pups.

She gave birth to NINE!!


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

I've heard of girls not showing anything on an ultrasound but later having puppies show up on the xray. Everything I'm reading says 28-35 days for U/S but lean more towards day 35 for more accuracy.


----------



## Misiabear85 (May 3, 2021)

Katsugsd said:


> I've heard of girls not showing anything on an ultrasound but later having puppies show up on the xray. Everything I'm reading says 28-35 days for U/S but lean more towards day 35 for more accuracy.


You are giving me a lot of hope. I’ve gotten so ready for this litter I’m honestly hoping she is. I mean 14 times in 7 days is a lot. I don’t think she would have missed 😕


----------



## Misiabear85 (May 3, 2021)

Katsugsd said:


> I've heard of girls not showing anything on an ultrasound but later having puppies show up on the xray. Everything I'm reading says 28-35 days for U/S but lean more towards day 35 for more accuracy.


 Thank you so much. I’m really worried. I mean she seems pregnant. I know phantoms are a thing but it’s hard to think she wouldn’t be :/


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I am worried about the change in her behavior with a negative ultrasound and a hard abdomen. Being tied 14 times in a week is over the top. I would take her to the vet today to rule out a uterine infection from all that mating.


----------



## Misiabear85 (May 3, 2021)

wolfy dog said:


> I am worried about the change in her behavior with a negative ultrasound and a hard abdomen. Being tied 14 times in a week is over the top. I would take her to the vet today to rule out a uterine infection from all that mating.


 She is the same happy old self. She’s affectionate more then usual. She’s sleeping a bit more she’s been to the vet multiple times. There’s no bladder infection.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

wolfy dog said:


> I am worried about the change in her behavior with a negative ultrasound and a hard abdomen. Being tied 14 times in a week is over the top. I would take her to the vet today to rule out a uterine infection from all that mating.


This got me thinking about how much viable sperm there would have been after the first few breedings in a row. No chance it didn’t drop dramatically after the first few without any recovery time. If several breedings were prior to ovulation, it’s possible there weren’t many swimmers left for the big day.


----------



## Misiabear85 (May 3, 2021)

Saphire said:


> This got me thinking about how much viable sperm there would have been after the first few breedings in a row. No chance it didn’t drop dramatically after the first few without any recovery time. If several breedings were prior to ovulation, it’s possible there weren’t many swimmers left for the big day.


 That makes sense. I tried to keep them apart maybe it’s the case. Next time I’ll keep her apart from him. I’ll get the vet to do blood work to tell me best breeding dates.


----------

